# How many dpselfhelp members does it take to fix a lightbulb?



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

*This isn't my post. I got it from another website that got it from another website and so i don't know the original author.*

How many dpselfhelp members does it take to fix a lightbulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

1 to demand it be moved to the Lighting section.

2 to argue that it be moved to the Electrical section.

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.

5 to flame the spell checkers.

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames.

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid.

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp."

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct.

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a light bulb forum.

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum.

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty.

7 to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URLs.

3 to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant to this group, which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "me too."

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?".

13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs."

4 who will highjack the thread and link lightbulbs to the "gay/neocon/democrat/republican" agenda and the moderator who will move the whole thread.

3 who will point out that the bulb failure was the technique chosen by mother earth to protest the burning of fossil fuel and the besmirchment of our fragile atmosphere.

3 who will say that it was God's will that the light bulb failed, and who are we to question His will? He must have a reason for wanting us to sit in the dark.

1 who jumps to the conclusion that the person disposing of the lightbulb threw it carelessly into the trash bag, where it was crushed it into little pieces, slicing the bag open and innocent children will step on those slivers of glass... and it's careless people like THAT, who shouldn't have light bulbs at all!

1 (possibly a fowl member) to slap himself on his forehead in disbelief and start crowing to the whole forum that "(and this is REALLY true) What an unbelievable coincidence and quite possibly a rapture sign, just before I came down to the comp room, I changed a light bulb in my dorm room."


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

:lol: haha, that's great. I was laughing out loud. Thx for putting a smile on my face that no one could do for a long time!


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And one more: :lol:

That's the best lightbulb fixing joke I've ever read.


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha! I actually laughed out loud there! 

:idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

So funny 'cause it's true


----------

